# Cafe Modena - Brisbane



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Cafe Name Cafe Modena

Street, City 293 Adelaide St, Brisbane

State, Country QLD, Australia

Well this is a genuine coffee lovers cafe. Alan the owner is a regular on the barista competition scene so what you are getting here is a product from someone who lives coffee.

The cafe ...

More...


----------

